# Signed up for Susan Garrett's Recallers



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok, I left the decision to sign up to within my last two hours of access to the website before I took the plunge and paid for full access to SG's Recallers. I did have to grimace when I paid. Cheap it is not. The site does a hard sell (read: pressure to sign up because it tells you that your next opportunity to sign up for the course will be AT LEAST next year...). But, considering that I pay 20 euros for each 30 minutes of private lessons out here and recognize some of SG's methods as one of the things I'm taught in private lessons, what the hell. Fine ok, pay up and hope it works to some extent. The free module has made sense so far. There are explanations which you just don't get during actual training at the dog school. So, this has been the primary reason I paid.

As mentioned, there is a free module you are given access to, so you can decide if you want to pay for the whole course. From what I've experienced of it so far, I think beginning the recaller's course is great for folks who have just acquired their pup. Since Amber has already attended puppy course, and we have begun pre-agility, even the first core module did not quite apply to us anymore (grab the collar). So, in a way, I wish I discovered recallers months ago, when she was 9 weeks old. I think combining recallers with methods of Sophia Yin makes for an unbeatable combination. However, I would not give up actual training classes and if anything, I would still sign up for an actual recall course which is fortunately offered somewhere in my neighborhood. 

Oh, and p.s., my dog is still trying to get her way on the leash (I broke a finger last week...or rather, she broke it when she made a sudden bolt on the leash to get to another dog and caught me by surprise -- leash wrapped around my finger and snapped it. yes, ouch!) and she is still trying to hug every person she comes across. I am working like mad to correct this and looking forward to the day when i can look back and laugh at how "bad" she was when she was 6 months old......and also laugh at how much I've spent on training (all worthwhile, just not what I've expected to dole out within the first 6 months...)...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations, I signed up for Recaller's back in July. I must admit that life has gotten in the way somewhat and we're not as far along as I would like, but you get a DVD copy of all the modules at the end that allows you to progress at your own pace. And, supposedly - if you decide to re-up for the course at the end of the year, it will be at a more discounted rate. 

I am taking Denise Fenzi online classes as well - I LOVE her courses too - and Life Skills, which just ended is fantastic for loose leash walking and polite greetings. I'm not sure when it will be offered again, but I'm sure, based on the feedback from those of us who did take it, it will definitely be offered again. I'm trying to decide what I'm going to take for the December session (the courses are six weeks long, and you have access to the lectures for a year past your latest class - so if I never take another Fenzi class, I have access up to a year, and if I sign up for a class in say April - then I'd have access to ALL my classes in my libary for a year after the April class ends). 

Not to be an enabler, but........Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Schedule

And I took my classes at Bronze level - and you can view the Gold Member's and the instructor feedback. And save them to your own computer to view later.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I looked up fenzi and had my choices narrowed down to four..but...i will have to space up my spending on courses!!! Interesting that you mention loose leash from life skills. It was one of my choices but in the end, I went for recallers with a note to sign up for fenzi at some point. 

I didn't know about the DVD for SG. It certainly wasn't mentioned. I will have to look that up.

Thanks!!


----------



## nesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

We've been working with a trainer, just finished five sessions. Our big issue is getting Katie under control when she sees other dogs. 

We didn't get quite what we wanted from our five sessions and now looking at online. But I'm not sure of the two mentioned above what might be the better choice?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

If you had to choose between Recallers and FDSA, which would be better? I feel like I'll get more out of FDSA (and its cheaper too!) but the class I really want to take isnt available until june 1st. On the other hand, Recallers is now and I have access to a bunch of videos on different things (unless I misunderstood something) and its also really expensive. Thoughts?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I think that they are both really good. But I find that I'm more interactive with Fenzi classes. Once you join one Fenzi class, you can join the Facebook Fenzi Dog Sports Academy Alumni group, which Denise and the other trainers all participate in too, and other folks post about their experiences in different classes (which can be very dangerous if you're like me and go "ohhhhh, that sounds like a class we'd want to take another session"!).

And - there are also related FB pages for each class - you have to send the Admin of that FB page a screenshot showing you are enrolled in the class or have it in your library to be approved to join. Those are great too, because only gold members get instructor feedback in the actual Fenzi site. On the FB page, you can submit videos there, and get feedback from the others taking the class, to help you work out any problem areas you might have, or you might just post a video to brag and get lots of encouragement there. 

So - for immediate feedback gratification, I like Fenzi. But I also think Susan's Recallers is also fantastic. 

On a tight budget? Fenzi, hands down. If you can afford both - go for it!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

By the way - what FDSA class do you want to take in June? There are classes every session I want to take! LOL

Have asked for a scent kit for Christmas, so we're going to take Introduction to Nosework in the February session. 

I'm thinking of Engagement, Stand With Me, Rally Skillbuilding and Dealing with the Bogeyman (Noah feels he has to alert to EVERYTHING these days, which is great, but he hasn't found the off switch yet) in December (not all four, I need to decide which I really want to take). 

Hi my name is Robin, and I have an addiction to training my dog........


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I am thinking of taking up Engagement in December, as well as Drives and Control 1. As for recallers, can't say much about it right now, since the modules are available on schedule. Some things i can use, and some techniques not. But, there are lots of downloadable materials so it kinda softens the sting from the price.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I really want to take the Relationship Building Through Play course but the soonest it's offered is June 1  

But I think Performance Fundamentals and Brain Games (both offered in dec.) seem fun too, so I think I'll sign up for those


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

bixx said:


> I am thinking of taking up Engagement in December, as well as Drives and Control 1. As for recallers, can't say much about it right now, since the modules are available on schedule. Some things i can use, and some techniques not. But, there are lots of downloadable materials so it kinda softens the sting from the price.


You'll realize just how much downloadable materials there really are when you start printing them all and keeping a D-ring binder (or 4) of the printed material. LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

bixx said:


> I am thinking of taking up Engagement in December, as well as Drives and Control 1. As for recallers, can't say much about it right now, since the modules are available on schedule. Some things i can use, and some techniques not. But, there are lots of downloadable materials so it kinda softens the sting from the price.


Denise says Engagement is very intense. I was also looking at Drives and Control 1 - Shade is supposed to be a fabulous instructor. 



aesthetic said:


> I really want to take the Relationship Building Through Play course but the soonest it's offered is June 1
> 
> But I think Performance Fundamentals and Brain Games (both offered in dec.) seem fun too, so I think I'll sign up for those


Have you looked at Cookie Jar Games? Someone posted about it on the Alumni Facebook page (that's a dangerous page - when folks rave about different courses and you go check out the description and you're trying to limit what you're going to pick). I checked it out and I think that and possibly Rally Skillbuilding 1 are what I plan to take - I loved Sue's shaping class this past session.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Have you looked at Cookie Jar Games? Someone posted about it on the Alumni Facebook page (that's a dangerous page - when folks rave about different courses and you go check out the description and you're trying to limit what you're going to pick). I checked it out and I think that and possibly Rally Skillbuilding 1 are what I plan to take - I loved Sue's shaping class this past session.


I just looked at it, and now I'm interested in it. The more time I spend looking at the class schedules, the more classes I want to take:doh:


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Oooooh, I've been thinking about this too. Trying to decide between Rally Skillbuilding, Cookie Jar Games, Engagement, Drives & Control 1, or (maybe) Gun Dog. 

Probably definitely going to do Rally Skillbuilding and maybe one more...decisions, decisions....


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Rilelen said:


> Oooooh, I've been thinking about this too. Trying to decide between Rally Skillbuilding, Cookie Jar Games, Engagement, Drives & Control 1, or (maybe) Gun Dog.
> 
> Probably definitely going to do Rally Skillbuilding and maybe one more...decisions, decisions....


I KNOW! I don't know what to do! I LOVE Sue's class in Shaping I just took, so want to take her Rally Skillbuilding, but Noah's dock diving trainer is starting a beginner Rally class in Jan, and I think it may be redundant, and could take tha off my list for another one instead. Right now I'm thinking of Cookie Jar Games, Engagement and Drives & Control 1. Shade who teaches Drives & Control 1 is also supposed to be excellent. 

Registrations start on Sunday! They'll roll each class out throughout the day. If you want to PM me with your e-mail address - I can forward you the scheduled times they're rolling out.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer and I are taking three Fenzi classes (plus another one at the dog training school), so we're looking at a very fun Decemeber! We're gonna take Performance Fundamentals, Brain Games and Cookie Jar Games. Hopefully, there's nothing too redundant but if there is, we can both benefit from the extra practice anyway


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

PM sent, thanks! 

I know, I can't deal with it, there's too many choices and not nearly enough time in the day. I have some choices to make and soon! I heard Shade was excellent, too, and think Abby could really benefit from the class....But I've also heard good things about Engagement and Cookie Jar Games! It's just too hard.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't understand how to shape behaviors but when I do, I'll probably want to take her class.

All of the classes sound super interesting, I want to take them all. Except theres not nearly enough time in a day for that.

I'm really excited for the Relationship Building Through Play class thats being offered in June, its 6 months away but it just sounds so fun and interesting and I've heard really good things about it


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I just finished Relationship Building Through Play in the October class - great class. The nice thing is - you don't have to feel like you need to complete it in six weeks, because it remains in your library. You can also save everything, including the Gold member's Forum threads to Evernote, which includes links to their videos and the instructor's feedback, and with 12-15 gold teams in each class, there's bound to be someone who has a similar issue as you that's addressed. 

And when you sign up - let me know, I can give you guys the links to the related FB page for that particular class - closed except to those who are registered or have the class in their library - that's also a great place to get feedback from others taking the same class.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay, just signed us up for Rally Skillbuilding and Drives & Control 1 - we've got a fun December coming up!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Signed up for Performance Fundamentals, Brain Games and Cookie Jar Games, it'll definitely be a very fun December!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Signed up for Performance Fundamentals, Brain Games and Cookie Jar Games, it'll definitely be a very fun December!


When I get paid on Friday, I'm signing up for Cookie Jar Games and Engagement. 

If you're interested in joining the FB pages for your classes - here are the links. Request to join, then PM the admins a screenshot that you're signed up for the class. 

Performance Fundamentals: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1546481618926871/

Cookie Jar Games: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/987002568038546/

I don't see one for Brain Games - but I can ask if you want. 

Also - now that you're signed up - you can ask to join the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy Alumni Group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/fdsa.alumni/


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you! I retired my facebook a couple years ago, but it looks like I'll have to revive it again


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be signing up for Bronze in Cookie Jar games and perhaps one or two others  I love these classes!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> I'll be signing up for Bronze in Cookie Jar games and perhaps one or two others  I love these classes!


I was trying to actually decrease my choices, and posted on the Fenzi Alumni page last night asking if I should choose Cookie Jar Games or Engagement, and after many back and forth posts and clarification, Denise said Cookie Jar Games is what I probably should enroll in - and Engagement rolls around again in the April session. 

Also think we'll also sign up for Rally Skillbuilding taught by Sue Ailsby, who is FABULOUS - we took shaping with her last session. 

And not to be an enabler or anything (who am I kidding, I am trying to be an enabler), don't forget that you can also buy a retired course during registration - and so I'm going to purchase It's All Tricks. 

Here's how to get to retired courses: Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Prerequisites and Retired Classes

Oh - and there's a lot of positive chatter going on about the new Gun Dog Foundation class, brand new this session.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL; I keep looking at the Gun Dog class but ... I honestly do not have the time to train in the groups needed to prepare for Junior & beyond... and the tests are at least a full day, advanced classes can run multiple days. Well, I would have time if it was a priority I guess, and I ignored my other dogs and keeping my home clean. And training/showing in obedience and agility and just hanging with my dogs.

I doubt I will ever enter another Hunt Test - a pity since my dogs do love their birds  But Faelan did earn his JH, so I can't say I never tried it! It is probably something anyone who owns a retriever should try at some point.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> LOL; I keep looking at the Gun Dog class but ... I honestly do not have the time to train in the groups needed to prepare for Junior & beyond... and the tests are at least a full day, advanced classes can run multiple days. Well, I would have time if it was a priority I guess, and I ignored my other dogs and keeping my home clean. And training/showing in obedience and agility and just hanging with my dogs.
> 
> I doubt I will ever enter another Hunt Test - a pity since my dogs do love their birds  But Faelan did earn his JH, so I can't say I never tried it! It is probably something anyone who owns a retriever should try at some point.


There's probably a group in my area that trains this, but I'm not aware of it, and I'm not a hunter, so I don't know that I'd ever really venture into hunt with Noah. I'm not opposed to it, it's just not an interest of mine, personally.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think you're trying to make me broke  Three classes was a bit of a stretch this season, I think next seasons I'm sticking to 1-2 classes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Stand with Me  I signed up for that class too.

I mentioned in the Training thread that I realized when I started to teach Aedan his stand, I have absolutely no idea how to split the elements of a stand and since it is an exercise I dislike teaching (seriously boring to me), I lump the elements and then start proofing with nowhere other than lumping to go to if I need to back track 

So since I am really trying to be a splitter and not a lumper, I signed up


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I think you're trying to make me broke  Three classes was a bit of a stretch this season, I think next seasons I'm sticking to 1-2 classes.


I said 1-2 myself, but darned if she doesn't put out great options, and when I look to see when it's offered again, it's either a long way off, or hasn't been scheduled again, so I grab it up so that I can at least have in my library to work through at my liesure. 

But hey - at least for the Feb session - tax refunds should be rolling in!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> Stand with Me  I signed up for that class too.
> 
> I mentioned in the Training thread that I realized when I started to teach Aedan his stand, I have absolutely no idea how to split the elements of a stand and since it is an exercise I dislike teaching (seriously boring to me), I lump the elements and then start proofing with nowhere other than lumping to go to if I need to back track
> 
> So since I am really trying to be a splitter and not a lumper, I signed up


That's another one on my want list to take at some point. Gosh darn it - another one that doesn't show on the schedule later in the year. Thanks Sunrise! 

I also want to take Shoot the Dog whenever I get a good camera.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> LOL; I keep looking at the Gun Dog class


Hmmm...that might be fun!  I think Hazel would love that. I am somewhat maxed out already, but the classes are good for a year. I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

BriGuy said:


> Hmmm...that might be fun!  I think Hazel would love that. I am somewhat maxed out already, but the classes are good for a year. I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread!


They run six weeks, but you keep the lecture notes for a year after it ends.....BUT.....if you sign up for another class in say, June - then all of your library is available a year beyond the end of that class. And then, there's always Evernote to save your lectures to, so you always have them.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

rabernet said:


> They run six weeks, but you keep the lecture notes for a year after it ends.....BUT.....if you sign up for another class in say, June - then all of your library is available a year beyond the end of that class. And then, there's always Evernote to save your lectures to, so you always have them.


 I signed up and treated myself to an early birthday present. I took the Engagement class last fall too, and it was very good.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

BriGuy said:


> I signed up and treated myself to an early birthday present. I took the Engagement class last fall too, and it was very good.


What did you sign up for? Engagement again?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just spent an hour and a half watching Clarification #3 for Recallers -- awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you think Fenzi sells stock? Every time I look on their website, I find at least three other classes that I want to take.


----------

